# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  My first cycle of Anavar! Looking for constructive critisim and advice!

## Misty47

I just started my first cycle of Anavar ! I have been trying to reach my goals for years and have tried just about every supplement including clen and can't drop bodyfat! Sooo I am trying the easier way out!! I am very happy with the way I look now but want more. I devoted my life years ago to looking the very best I can and with that the commitment of working out 6 days a week and eating clean 100% of the time controls my life!! I definiley do not eat enought but all I eat is grilled chicken salmon tilapia and vegis. And throw in a protein shake once a day. 
I joined this site because all of my friends are juice head men that have always been giving me there advice based on their experiences and I would love to hear from someone that knows about a womans body!! And how to reach my goals! 
I've also worked out with trainers that promised to help me reach my goals and they couldn't believe how commited I am and can't get where I want. I have fat girl genes fighting me!!
I've done ketosis diets that help me loose weight if I ever start to put it on. My body hatessss any carbs and holds onto them.

PRECYCLE STATS
145lbs
21% body fat
5'5"

----------


## Diamond*K

u look great girl.

i think the var cycle would help u out tons.. u deff ready for it.

----------


## DaBullet

looking good misty! cant wait to see your progress.

----------


## j4ever41

if may ask what are your goals? what does your training routine look like? I see you listed what you eat but how does your meal plan breakdown? such as macros per meal and total for the day?how tall are you and whats your age? in what manner have you ate carbs before such as time of day/how many per meal and total for the day?

----------


## oldschoolfitness

good job; u have dedicated your life to looking and feeling great and it shows i think your progress will be great keep us posted. good luck

----------


## number28

Misty, I feel ur pain. I have fat boy geans....u have done great so far and ur definitely at the right place. 
U also have an upper hand as u already know all about hard work and diligence. ..keep it up and keep turning heads.. :Smilie:

----------


## Misty47

> u look great girl.
> 
> i think the var cycle would help u out tons.. u deff ready for it.


Thanks Girl!! You look awsome yourself!! Hope you didn't feel like i was "hyjacking" your thread! LOL Keep in touch I wanna hear your ups and downs because you already got more into it then me! Day 2 and strangely maybe it's all in my head I felt stronger at the gym today and my arms looks a little bigger!!! MAybe just my imagination but I feel really good!!

----------


## Misty47

> if may ask what are your goals? what does your training routine look like? I see you listed what you eat but how does your meal plan breakdown? such as macros per meal and total for the day?how tall are you and whats your age? in what manner have you ate carbs before such as time of day/how many per meal and total for the day?


J4 I am 29 years old, workout 6 days a week.
Bi's and Tris one day then a body part each day! I do an hour of cardio 6 days a week and try to do double cardio once or twice a week.
My diet is not right
I eat chicken tilapia salmon turkey
Spinach mostly then any greens I can get!
Protein shakes 100 % Whey once or twice a day
AND THAT'S BASICALLY IT!!!!
I eat 3 salads a day and 2 shakes
Horrible I know! I don't have time to eat and really don't enjoy eating!!
Oh I eat like 3 packs of sugarless gum a day! Gotta get my fix somehow I don't cheat or smoke!!

----------


## Misty47

Thank you guys for posting on my thread!!! I enjoy the feedback!!!!

----------


## Morgoth

Misty, eating more times a day doesn't just put on muscle, it increases your metabolism so that you \burn more fat. That said, it seems you are having 5 meals a day (3 meals and 2 shakes). Make sure you have your shakes with 100% skim milk, that way it counts as a complete meal since you also get some carbs from the milk. 

I would add in one more meal a day. Force yourself to eat if you have to, but do it. I'll be doing an anavar only cycle myself in the future so I will be paying close attention to this thread.

----------


## Misty47

[QUOTE=Morgoth;5175884]Misty, eating more times a day doesn't just put on muscle, it increases your metabolism so that you \burn more fat. That said, it seems you are having 5 meals a day (3 meals and 2 shakes). Make sure you have your shakes with 100% skim milk, that way it counts as a complete meal since you also get some carbs from the milk. 

Hey Morgoth!
When I have my shakes i mix with water because I haven't eaten dairy in so long it makes me sick when I have it. Let me know how your cycle is working for you.

----------


## Misty47

Day 3 of cycle:
My mind is a powerful thing!!! Morning of day 3 I couldn't sleep because I couldn't wait to get to the gym! I think I got 3 hours of sleep! (Does anyone know if it's really as bad as they say it is when you don't sleep enough trying to reach my goals??)
The gym was awsome! I lifted more weight than usual, I worked out sholders. 
I actually feel like my arms look like they have more size to them. The people I work out with agree! So I don't think it's just my mind! My trainer says Vars work fast on woman I guess so!
I don't even feel like I'm taking anything. When I took clen I had the shakes like crazy and felt funny. I could barely hold conversations because I was so jittery!! At times I felt light headed and sick to my stomach on clens. I have no weird or different feelings! Only thing is my stomach feels bloated, but could be from my liquid diet I did 3 days before the start of my cycle to clean out my system????? (any thoughts?) I drank meal replacement shakes and protein shakes 5 times a day for 3 days! 
Thanks for checking me out and for all of your comments!!

----------


## oldschoolfitness

the stomach thing could be the liquid diet sounds like a legit reason. i have never used var so i can't give any past experince adivse. just stopping by to see how everyone's progress is coming. so good luck. by the way see one other pic(another thread i think) u were dressed up in a dress or skirt; wow just wow!

----------


## Morgoth

Misty, did you loose any BF from your Clen only cycle?

----------


## Misty47

> the stomach thing could be the liquid diet sounds like a legit reason. i have never used var so i can't give any past experince adivse. just stopping by to see how everyone's progress is coming. so good luck. by the way see one other pic(another thread i think) u were dressed up in a dress or skirt; wow just wow!


Thank you!!! I'm gonna post some more pics later on today!!! 
I'm not sure whats up with my stomach? It still seems a little bloated today but getting back to normal. I was on antibotics about a week ago, my trainer said that could be why I was bloated???

----------


## Misty47

Day 5 of my cycle! Some people say that's it's too soon to see results but the ones that see me want some vars. I am not joking when I say only 5 days in and my arms are tighter and look a little bigger. I need to get a tape measurer and take my mesurments. 
Anyway I have worked out like 12 days in a row without a break. I can't stop! I wake up earlier than I have to b/c I can't wait to get my pump on!! I love the aderneline and seeing my strength and endurance increase gets me modivated. 
OK I have been a little short fused and hornier than I already was which has become a slight problem. But if thats my only side effects than I can live with that!!!! 
Here's some pics I took today!

Oh thats what I'm talking about with my belly it just won't tighten up.

----------


## Misty47

OK Something for all the big sexy juice heads!!!!

----------


## rookie builder

^^^^^^ HOT!!! Keep up the good work!

----------


## number28

U look smoking hot!! My girl almost saw me looking at the pics...would've had some explaining to do, lol.
Wish I could help u with ur side effect u listed above, haha.
anyway keep up the good work.

----------


## Misty47

> U look smoking hot!! My girl almost saw me looking at the pics...would've had some explaining to do, lol.
> Wish I could help u with ur side effect u listed above, haha.
> anyway keep up the good work.


hahahaha!!!

----------


## Morgoth

Misty, did you loose any fat from your clen only cycle?

----------


## Misty47

> Misty, did you loose any fat from your clen only cycle?


Everyone always told me if you wanna shred up to take clen . I tried 2 cycles of it from different sources and maybe I lost 5 pounds but it really did nothing for me except felt like I drank 30 cups of coffee and felt like I was trippin out all day everyday! People would look at me all shakey and ask what was up!!
Not for me but could work for others. 
I have stumped so many people, trainers, nutritionist I can not loose body fat. I eat right work out right and I very determined. 

If you wanna loose weight I suggested a ketosis diet. Very very effective but sooooo hard to stick to. There's a list of what you can eat kind of like atkins diet but worse. You can't drink alcohol or have a drop of anything that's not on this list. Your body winds up going into ketosis where you are producing ketones and burning fat for energy instead of your carbs. I have told many people about this diet. My overweight dad lost 35 pounds!!!! Whenever I start to put on weight I do this diet but hateeee it. I like to drink and like salad dressing that has low carbs but can't have on this diet. The diet Is all meats and green vegis but you can eat this stuff until you are full. I will post the diet in my next thread for you.
I should charge for this secret diet!!!!!! LOL I love hearing about people and there sucess so if you try this diet (if you can hang with it!) Please let me know your results. I promise you will not be disappointed but you have to have 100% self control. You can buy ketone strips from drug store to see if it's working. You can loose weight everyday!!

----------


## Misty47

The Rules
1. If it is not on this page YOU CAN NOT EAT IT!! (Until goal is reached). REMEMBER  even a small taste of something not listed will stop Ketosis/weight loss for seven days!

2. There will be NO counting calories, carbohydrates, or anything until you reach YOUR GOAL (level 4) We have done all the counting for you!

3. You may eat ALL YOU NEED (not want) of the foods listed to satisfy hunger (except where limited) 
NOTE: overeating doesnt stop weight loss but it slows it down a lot! EAT LESSLOSS MUCH FASTER!

4. EAT ON DEMANDONLY WHEN HUNGRYNOT AT THE CLOCK FREQUENT SMALL MEALS ARE PREFERABLE  FORGET 3 SQUARE MEALS A DAY ANY TIME OF THE DAY YOU EAT IS OKAY AS LONG AS YOU EAT FROM THE LIST BELOW. NOBODY TELLS YOU WHEN TO EAT WHAT TO EAT OR HOW MUCH TO EAT! NO HUNGER, NO PRESSURE, NEVER! EVER! Any method of cooking is acceptable: broil, roast, bake, grill, wok, steam etc

LEVEL ONE (first 7 days)

LEGAL MEATS: chicken, turkey, duck, cold cuts, chicken dogs, turkey dogs, and any meat without filler (bread) or sugar added.
NOTE: Lean cuts are always recommended; they speed up weight loss and are healthy!

SEAFOD: All variations: fresh water/deep sea, raw/cooked. Shrimp, lobster, crab, (with butter sauce) salmon, tuna, shark, swordfish, blue, cod, bass, flounder, eel, sardines, anchovies, scampi, lox. No, scallops, oysters, clams, muscles, bivalves. They contain sugar.
NOTE: 3-4 portions of deep sea fish a week is heart healthy! They contain OMEGA OILS.

EGGS: Any style is acceptable. Use of items from other groups for omelet is ok!

FATS: All oils, mayonnaise, cooking spray BE CONSERVITIVE THEY SLOW YOU DOWN!!

DIARY: Half and Half  4 teaspoons a day (skim and 2% have more sugar!)

JUICE: The juice of one lemon or lime daily (over chicken, fish, salad, etc)

CONDIMENTS: Pepper, horseradish, mustard, soy sauce, Worcestershire, Teriyaki, vinegar, all extracts, all dry and fresh or powdered herbs and spices (garlic, ginger, paprika etc)

NO KETSUP EVER!! NO TOMATOES, NO ONIONS (for 3 weeks) FOOD DOES NOT HAVE TO BE BLAND, DULL AND BORING SO SEASON AND ENJOY!

DIET FOODS: All carbohydrate zero grams products- jell-o, equal, sweet and low etc

BEVERAGES: Unlimited water, club soda, tea (decaf and regular) 
NOTE: limit 4 cups of coffee, tea and cola a day combinedcaffeine inhibits fat burning.

NO BOOZE NO FRUIT OR JUICES NO MILK NO FOOLING! ITS NOT NEGOTIABLE! A single drop of liquid that is not on this list will drop the Ketosis/Weight loss for 7 days!
COMMENT: the more you drink, the more you pee, so pee and be free!

SALAD: Unlimited lettuce (all varieties), spinach, green leafy things and a few mushrooms (RAW ONLY!)

DRESSINGS: Italian ( Seven Seas, Pfeiffer, etc) oil and vinegar and spices, Good Seasons, Lemon Juice, mustard, pepper, herbs and spices (BE CREATIVE!!)

LEVEL TWO (next 14 days)
All level one food plus these:

CHEESE/TOFU: limit 2-3 oz per day (hard or soft- use any way you please)

SALAD: Limit 2- loosely packed mixed cups (16 oz) per day from this list: Celery, chicory, cabbage, 
chives, cucumbers, endive, escarole, fennel, mushrooms, parsley, green and red pepper, radishes, scallions, 
spinach, watercress plus 4-6 green olives or

LEVEL THREE (until goal)
All level one and two plus these:

VEGETABLES: limit 8 oz per day. Asparagus, bamboo shoots, bean sprouts, beet greens, brussel sprouts, broccoli, cabbage, cauliflower, chard, eggplant, kale, kohlrabi, mushrooms, okra, onions, peppers, pumpkin, rhubarb, sauerkraut, snow peas, spinach, string beans, summer squash, turnips, zucchini.
ABSOLUTLEY NO: peas, potatoes, beans, beets or starchy vegetables (until goal)

LEVEL FOUR 

Using your basic protein approach to eating, you may now add ANY OTHER foods desired but you may NEVER exceed your SET POINT of 60 grams of carbohydrates per day or 420 grams per week. All grams above 60 become body fat! Weigh yourself everyday! If you gain 3 pounds go back to level ONE!

----------


## Misty47

Anyway, I just got back from the gym. I had a bad day yesterday. I am addicted to this freaking almost fat free peanut butter and promised myself I would stop eating it because it makes me sick and what did I do, I went to the store and bought it!!!!! I think b/c it's basically no fat, no carbs, low cals I crave it. It tastes soooooo I good. I mix a scoop of it with different nuts like almonds, flax seeds, a few raisins, sunflower seeds, and of course no carbs no sugar no cals no fat marshmellos. OMG SOOOOOOOO delicious and healthy butttt my belly was very unhappy with me! My hunger yesterday and today is crazy. I am fighting it soooo hard with as much salad and tofu or chicken as possible b/c I don't wanna put on too much weight with the vars and I hear if you eat too much you put on a lot of size. I wanna just be completely shredded and bigger bis and tris but the circumfrence of my arms not to change too much. And of course get rid of my belly!!!!
BUTTT I had a kick ass workout today. I did legs and an hour of cardio! I feel more stable and stronger throughout my workouts. Stable in a sense that I feel grounded better and focused more on using just the muscles I am working out. If that makes any sense. I'm just logging all my thoughts because when I'm done I wanna print it out and keep it like "my journal!!" Also to let whoever reads this know all details so they see what I am going through before they decide to try it or not!
(OH by the way I am a college graduate but can not spell!!! Go figure that's what happens these days with spell check!)

----------


## DaBullet

> The Rules
> 1. If it is not on this page YOU CAN NOT EAT IT!! (Until goal is reached). REMEMBER  even a small taste of something not listed will stop Ketosis/weight loss for seven days!
> 
> 2. There will be NO counting calories, carbohydrates, or anything until you reach YOUR GOAL (level 4) We have done all the counting for you!
> 
> 3. You may eat ALL YOU NEED (not want) of the foods listed to satisfy hunger (except where limited) 
> NOTE: overeating doesnt stop weight loss but it slows it down a lot! EAT LESSLOSS MUCH FASTER!
> 
> 4. EAT ON DEMANDONLY WHEN HUNGRYNOT AT THE CLOCK FREQUENT SMALL MEALS ARE PREFERABLE  FORGET 3 SQUARE MEALS A DAY ANY TIME OF THE DAY YOU EAT IS OKAY AS LONG AS YOU EAT FROM THE LIST BELOW. NOBODY TELLS YOU WHEN TO EAT WHAT TO EAT OR HOW MUCH TO EAT! NO HUNGER, NO PRESSURE, NEVER! EVER! Any method of cooking is acceptable: broil, roast, bake, grill, wok, steam etc
> ...


Thats a good post thanks for the info, was searching for something like this a few weeks back! Looking good Misty...

----------


## oldschoolfitness

good work u already look leaner and more hardened up. some people will be able to see results in 5 days i think it depends on other variables. u have a good diet and are training almost everyday and along with a lot of dedication you know how your body is reacting even to the smallest changes. good luck. ( yellow and black has always been a good combination)

----------


## stevey_6t9

looking good.

but still need more pics to closely evaluate your progress  :Smilie:

----------


## Moosedog

I think I love that pic of you in that black dress... hmmmm love that ! other then that your body does seem to have harderned up. Your working hard, keep it up, I will certainly keep looking back at this thread  :Smilie:

----------


## Kiki

nice legs and butt

----------


## Misty47

> good work u already look leaner and more hardened up. some people will be able to see results in 5 days i think it depends on other variables. u have a good diet and are training almost everyday and along with a lot of dedication you know how your body is reacting even to the smallest changes. good luck. ( yellow and black has always been a good combination)


Thanks! Today is a weird day for me. I weighed in at 150 and feel bloated and puffy! Does anyone have any experiences retaining water on the vars?? Or heard any stories? I mean I put on muscle I see it already so maybe it's muscle and I see puffy b/c my mind is taking over????

----------


## Misty47

> looking good.
> 
> but still need more pics to closely evaluate your progress


HAHAHAHA I think I posted alot!! I will def keep posting throughout my cycle! THANKS !

----------


## Misty47

Thanks all for your compliements!!! Much appriciated!  :Smilie:

----------


## Misty47

Does anyone know someone or has themselves mixed anavars with clen /T3?? If so please give details. B/c it's easy for me to get my hands on I might mix or take later

----------


## DaBullet

> looking good.
> 
> but still need more pics to closely evaluate your progress


x2...I totally agree! :7up:

----------


## Misty47

Today is not the best day of the week for me. Besides the fact that I weighed in at 150 and feel puffy I had to get creative with my workout. I probably should of took the day off b/c I've worked out like 14 days in a row but I can't mentally skip a day. Well I got woken up to my sister calling me saying can you watch the baby!!! So I brought my 4 yr old nephew to the gym! I figured great free day care he'll play with some kids while I pump my iron! NOPEEEE! He don't wanna play with kids if I was he age I would love to play with kids!!! Oh well! So I gave him a 2 lb dumbell and had him pump iron with me! TOOOOO cute! HE said to me you have big muscles if I keep doing this will I get them too! 4 years old starting already!!!!!! So I did crazy back routine and then he begged me to leave. Can't start my day without cardio sooooo I took him to the beach which was nice and cold!! And ran laps around him while he dug in the sand for treasure!! Stubbed one big toe, split open the other on a shell! Funnnnn morning! BUTTTTT i fell pumped to goto work now!

----------


## Diamond*K

> Does anyone know someone or has themselves mixed anavars with clen/T3?? If so please give details. B/c it's easy for me to get my hands on I might mix or take later


its a good mix.. i usually get really good reasults.. but thats coz with anavar and a low cal diet my body still builds muscle while losing fat... so when i take t3s i just loose fat... but every1 reacts different to the chemicals. so how the var treats u.. then if in the last few week add in that t3& clen . but personally i wouldnt rush into it.. its not like ur doin a competition or sumthing... u got time just to do a var only cycle. just see how that treats u.. then add it in next time.. that way u have an idea how each drug effects you.

----------


## Kiki

> Does anyone know someone or has themselves mixed anavars with clen/T3?? If so please give details. B/c it's easy for me to get my hands on I might mix or take later


I've used t3 at a fairly low dosage of 50mcg/day, while on AAS, and I felt it made me flat and weak. I think t3 for your goals is overboard, as you'll most likely lose some muscle or not build any if you use it. It's much more potent then any other fat burner out there par DNP .

Try the clen out along with your anavar , that would be a good combo.

----------


## Misty47

> its a good mix.. i usually get really good reasults.. but thats coz with anavar and a low cal diet my body still builds muscle while losing fat... so when i take t3s i just loose fat... but every1 reacts different to the chemicals. so how the var treats u.. then if in the last few week add in that t3& clen. but personally i wouldnt rush into it.. its not like ur doin a competition or sumthing... u got time just to do a var only cycle. just see how that treats u.. then add it in next time.. that way u have an idea how each drug effects you.


Your right! I gotta be patient and see what happens. I'm just nervous that I'm gonna put on too much weight since I put on 5 lbs in like 2 days. Did you put any weight on the first week?

----------


## number28

I agree with diamond, the anavar and clen should act as a catabolic agent as well as a muscle builder.
I would continue to eat well but do not rise up the cals...little more tweeking to ur diet should have u building muscle and losing body fat.
What also worked for me was adding 30 mins of cardio right after lifting as all my glycogen levles depleted and as a result I use up stored fat/energy.

----------


## Misty47

Ok day 6 and you can noticeably see my progress! Everyone has started asking me questions like what are you doing different! You look like a real bodybuilder. Yesterday I felt puffy and today it's like my muscles grew into that puffiness! Everyday I look different! Very weird but f**kin awsome!
Just so you all don't think it's all in my mind only 6 days in I attached some pics I just took! 
I took some measurments today
Bi's relaxed 11 3/4, flexed 13"
waist 30"
Hips 34" 
under my chest 34"
calfs 13"
thigh's 21 1/2"

----------


## DaBullet

Looking real muscular misty!! keep up the good work how are the legs coming along!? :Bbflashing:

----------


## Misty47

http://www.*********.com/blog/anavar-2/
Found an awsome article on anavars for anyone that is considering it.

----------


## Misty47

Mid 2nd week of cycle
No side effects except my stomachs been bothering me. I've been taking antacids but not helping. Otherwise no issues.
Overall my body looks tighter my arms look they are getting bigger and more shapley and my legs are getting more cuts that I never saw. Still not happy with my abs. I think that is my major goal throughout this I wanna tighten it up. I am happy with everything else! It's very frustrating I just want it to disappear! My diet is clean I've worked out like 2 weeks straight without a day off. (But Sunday I will not workout I'll try not to!) My trainer thinks that my abs are not cutting up b/c I am too stressed out and he suggested that I stop the anavars until I get some weight off my plate! (I have a very high stress job and I usually deal well with the stress but maybe the vars are making me more snappy and less patience!) 
Any thoughts????

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Mid 2nd week of cycle
> No side effects except my stomachs been bothering me. I've been taking antacids but not helping. Otherwise no issues.
> Overall my body looks tighter my arms look they are getting bigger and more shapley and my legs are getting more cuts that I never saw. Still not happy with my abs. I think that is my major goal throughout this I wanna tighten it up. I am happy with everything else! It's very frustrating I just want it to disappear! My diet is clean I've worked out like 2 weeks straight without a day off. (But Sunday I will not workout I'll try not to!) My trainer thinks that my abs are not cutting up b/c I am too stressed out and he suggested that I stop the anavars until I get some weight off my plate! (I have a very high stress job and I usually deal well with the stress but maybe the vars are making me more snappy and less patience!) 
> Any thoughts????


your abs will come soon stay focused and positive.

you should have a day or two rest in a week, but listening to your body is the best way to be sure not to over train.

----------


## Misty47

> your abs will come soon stay focused and positive.
> 
> you should have a day or two rest in a week, but listening to your body is the best way to be sure not to over train.



True! But I can't take a day off. Tomorrows supposed to be my day off but I can't bring myself to do it!!!

----------


## number28

> Mid 2nd week of cycle
> No side effects except my stomachs been bothering me. I've been taking antacids but not helping. Otherwise no issues.
> Overall my body looks tighter my arms look they are getting bigger and more shapley and my legs are getting more cuts that I never saw. Still not happy with my abs. I think that is my major goal throughout this I wanna tighten it up. I am happy with everything else! It's very frustrating I just want it to disappear! My diet is clean I've worked out like 2 weeks straight without a day off. (But Sunday I will not workout I'll try not to!) My trainer thinks that my abs are not cutting up b/c I am too stressed out and he suggested that I stop the anavars until I get some weight off my plate! (I have a very high stress job and I usually deal well with the stress but maybe the vars are making me more snappy and less patience!) 
> Any thoughts????


I had the wickedest heartburn and stomach problems when on my orals...totally messed me up.
my suggestion to u is don't waste any time and buy prilosec. It really helped me.

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

My girl just ran a 7 week cycle, which consisted of anavar /T3/Clen . It was an excellent stack in our opinions... and it made her look phenomenal for the photo-shoot (trying to break into fitness modeling...) 

In any case, this was the protocol I had her on:
-Anavar @ 10mg/ed first 5 weeks; 15mg/ed for 1 week, 20mg/ed for last week.
-Clen @ 40mcg/ed first 2 weeks. 80mcg/ed weeks 5 - 7
-T3 @ 25mcg/ed first 3 weeks. 50mg next 2 weeks. 75mg last two weeks.

She got absolutely shredded. Her abs came out beautifully.

Hope that helps,

-VM

----------


## Misty47

> My girl just ran a 7 week cycle, which consisted of anavar /T3/Clen . It was an excellent stack in our opinions... and it made her look phenomenal for the photo-shoot (trying to break into fitness modeling...) 
> 
> In any case, this was the protocol I had her on:
> -Anavar @ 10mg/ed first 5 weeks; 15mg/ed for 1 week, 20mg/ed for last week.
> -Clen @ 40mcg/ed first 2 weeks. 80mcg/ed weeks 5 - 7
> -T3 @ 25mcg/ed first 3 weeks. 50mg next 2 weeks. 75mg last two weeks.
> 
> She got absolutely shredded. Her abs came out beautifully.
> 
> ...


Really! Did she have any side effects? What was her weight before and after? Do you have any pics of her I would love to see before and after!!

----------


## Misty47

So I guess everyones seeing big changes today! Everyones making comments and when I went to the store today the girls that worked there said "wow you have really big muscles are you a trainer!!" F***in great!!!!!

I went on a vitamin shoppe shopping spree yesterday
I never posted my vitamins I take on a daily
Multi-Vitamins, Flax Seed Oil, Fish Oil, Chromium Picolinate, L-Carnatine, pysillium Husk

JUST ADDED:
Dandelion root and X-Pel for water weight, liquid aloe vera for acidy stomach (btw my stomach felt great all day today for the first time in a while) scivation blueberry amino acids that go in water and taste so good, milk thistle (keep my liver clean), vitamins to keep me calm and not snappy!!!

----------


## DaBullet

that's awesome keep up the great work

----------


## joecrx

Looking good girl...keep up the good work...your dedication is paying off and will continue to do so!(keep the pics coming..lol you look awsome)

----------


## Misty47

Thanks for the encouragment guys!!!!  :7up:

----------


## Misty47

OK so today is my 2 week mark. I feel like I put on size in my arms but still feel my stomach is not loosing anything and my upper body is the only place I see any changes. Now I've been working out like crazy even twice a day sometimes and I feel like I should've seen more by now. Maybe I am expecting too much but I don't even feel any strength increases. I am actually starting to wonder if this shit is for real. I guess when I get my blood test results back I will know! I have been hearing from a lot of people that my body looks different but it could also be my change in workout? I can't wait until these results come back it's buggin me out!
Anyway this girl at my gym started taking anavar and clen a month ago and I can't believe how good she looks! Her body is incredible! She said if I mix the var with clen I will get more cut up so I am awaiting my shipment and will throw that in there. She said if I don't add the clen I'm just gonna keep getting bigger and I don't wanna put on much more size because I'm already around 150. 
Good news is I don't have the stomach pain anymore. Those supplements really worked!!

----------


## DaBullet

any updated pics??

----------


## oldschoolfitness

> any updated pics??


i was thinking the same thing

----------


## Misty47

HAHAHA You like my pics??  :Wink/Grin: 

FML is all I can say right now! I was complaining that I am not progressing the way I'd like now I'm definitly not gonna progress anytime soon. 
So my dumb ass decided I needed a really good stretch because I did legs today and ran and for some dumb reason probably because I was showing off to some juice head at the gym did a split and popped my hamstring. It didn't just pop once i heard and felt it pop twice. It instantly hurt but barable. As the day went on it got worse and worse and worse. Right now I am bascially crippled and 12 hours later already have a huge bruise on my legs and I'm in horrible pain. AHHHHHHHHH I am so fu**ed right no I'm soooo angry. 
Has this happened to any one before? I am calling my doc in the morning but just icing it and tiger balm. Does anyone know how long I'll be cripled for? 
All I can think about is how I'm gonna loose everything I just worked so hard for. I'm like heartbroken.

----------


## DaBullet

ohhhhh....that sucks misty!! Hopefully it don't last to long... I would keep training though, workout ur upper body in the mean time. Goodluck, I hope all turns out ok.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

i have had similar luck with injuries in the past and you're right it does suck. its always been the disc in my back(broke it in 2005) sometimes you just hurt to damn bad to workout. i would see what the doc has to say. if its not anything serious maybe some light upper body work. in most cases if you keep training at an intense rate it will hurt you in the long run so good luck with recovery. (i guess that's a pretty good excuse for no pics) but really get well.

----------


## asto_86

awe damn! ya, you definitely pulled a ham. My brother just did that 2 weekends ago at a softball game, lol. Luckly we got him iced and elevated so fast that it never had a chance to bruise, but he still hasnt been cleared by the doc to get back in the gym.. He only felt 1 distinct 'pop' though. Good luck Misty! I hope you recover fast!

----------


## Morgoth

Ouch Misty that does suck. I would say just work out your upper body while it heals and don't do any cardio if you can help it.

----------


## number28

Misty, what the doc say about ur injury? Don't get stressed out.
Stress is catabolic in my opinion. 
I know it sux. Doc give any input?

----------


## MR-FQ320

Lookin good misty, hows the cycle going now hun?

----------


## MR-FQ320

Lookin good misty, hows the cycle going now hun?

----------


## 6ft5

Just wanted to chime in on what a great job you were doing and I'm very very sorry to here about your hammy. I've pulle boath mine at the same time. And one real bad at anuther point in my life it doesn't bother me a bit now. the better you takecare the faster you'll get back. Best luck!

----------


## Nerdraged

How did the just clen work? i use to be a member here.. And forgot me info.. Or was closed for inactive? dunno.. Anyways.. 

I can get prop/wini and alot of other stuff.

Does Ar-R have Var? i know they have clen? 

I am just looking to Shed body fat.. not really weight. 

let me know. Thanks

----------


## Misty47

I'm back!!! Wow it's been a ruff week. This hamstring shit really put me in a depression and couldn't snap out of it! But today I feel soooooo much better and I was actually able to walk at 3.1 on treadmil!! Not 100% still can't do incline or jog but just happy I can get some kind of fat burning cardio in!!
All week I went to the gym everyday like normal. Did normal training except legs and did different types of cardio to burn calories. I rowed without using my legs, boxed with my upper body then started working in the cross trainer and slow slow walking. 
BUTTTTTT today I'm almost back to normal!
It was just depressing being cripled!!
So I am not sure how my cycle is going! I feel like I'm seeing something different in the mirror than everyone else sees. Because everywhere I go people are commenting on the way I look. My upper body looks like I put on size, 149 on the scale but stilllll feel bloated and fat in the belly. Maybe I'm just crazy! I took some pics yesterday to see if my belly is fat!! 
And starting tomorrow I'm mixing in clen so I think in 2 more weeks I should be a little closer to how I want to look!
THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONCERN!!!!!!

----------


## Misty47

OK so do I look exactly the same as last pics with no progress??
The leg shot is for Dabullet!!!! 
And that weird looking pic is my pulled hamstring bruised!!!!!

----------


## Misty47

> How did the just clen work? i use to be a member here.. And forgot me info.. Or was closed for inactive? dunno.. Anyways.. 
> 
> I can get prop/wini and alot of other stuff.
> 
> Does Ar-R have Var? i know they have clen? 
> 
> I am just looking to Shed body fat.. not really weight. 
> 
> let me know. Thanks



Hey Nerdraged!! How much do you weigh and what do you wanna loose? I took clen before it really didn't do much for me except make me shaky and feel funny but I was told it probably was fake so I am giving it another chance. If you don't wanna bulk up I would suggest clen and read my posting about ketosis, that really works but you need a lot of disipline and really wanna give it your all. But I have the same problem I wanna loose body fat and can't seem to do it thats why I am going to the extreme this time!!!

----------


## Nerdraged

I'm not fat at all. I weigh 195. i have keno, t3 and clen and prop. I am on my phone let me put some pic, up since I am on my phone. I want to just have everything fit tighter and have my abs show more.

----------


## Nerdraged

This wasnt to long ago.. Id like everything to be "tighter" i guess.

----------


## number28

Dude start ur own damn thread, u would get more responses

----------


## Nerdraged

Hostility. I asked her a question about her experience and she followed up with a question in which I replied. Isn't flaming against board rules sir. Might need to get laid to ease that stress

----------


## number28

Check your post #65...that looks like a hijack to me :Chairshot:

----------


## Nerdraged

Look at 68. Misty obviously knew it was directed towards her. K thanks

Now how about you be a good little boy and refrain from posting.

Misty feel free to reply when you get a chance and love to know your feeling on clen and keno and T3. I don't see your post since can you link it for me.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

misty good to see ya back and that you healed up. i can def. tell a difference in the pics. the new ones you look more dried out to me and muscle size has increased. i am guessing u r going for that super dry veins real noticeable type look; so you're getting there. good luck just take it easy on the hammie those things seem to always be waiting for you when you think they are gone.

----------


## Misty47

#28 you are too cute! Thanks for having my back but I do love sharing stories, progress and pics with people that's my passion. I love giving advice and hearing advice from people that have the knowledge from their own experiences!
Nerdraged, you can't see my last posting I replied to you??? I think you need to put on some size before you cut up. But that depends on what your goal is, I love big muscles and I'm a bad person to ask that advice to because I will tell you to take whatever you have to so you can get huge!!
Old School, thank you soooo much that's awsome. Yeah I wanna be completly shreded veins showing and all but remain girly looking!
Sooooooo I got the results from my blood test and my liver results were elevated which my doc said could be from the vars or my high protein intake. Or I was a very heavy drinker so he wants me to take a sonogram of my liver and more blood work. Also getting different Vars tomorrow 10mgs but supposivley better brand and more effective!! Also waiting to start my clens! Very excited!!!

----------


## number28

Too funny, I guess tren would not be a good option for me :Wink/Grin: 
Nerdrage, my bad
Misty, always got ur back

----------


## Misty47

Does anyone know if anavars show up in a urine sample? My friend wants to take them but is on probation?

----------


## Misty47

These new Vars are making a world of a difference. I gotta take some more pics when I have a minute. I can't believe what my body looks like! Sick!!! It sucks that my legs aren't 100% I haven't been able to do legs or a good cardio session since I got hurt. Also maybe from the vars my body feels so tight and achey. I keep hearing my joints snaping it's annoying. 
But took some pics when I went out this weekend and there were a bunch of normal size girls and it the pic, I look like a bodybuilder standing next to them! When I looked at the pic I really realized my progress.
I weighed in this morning at 153?? My weight is adding up. I'm hoping with the clens I'll drop back around 145.

----------


## njviking

yes, def. a joint killer. im running 80mg of winny ed and my effin hands hurt like hell. it even hurts to make a fist. i dont care how much water i drink or omega 3 sups i take my body hurts. well the good news is today is my last day of cycle and honestly i wont miss the winny at all. 

not sure if it will show up in urine sample or not, but if i had to guess i would say yes.

----------


## Misty47

Ok I found the remedy to my achey joints that were killing me all day especially my calfs! I went for a massage! He rubbed out all my muscles and knots, I feel so good right now!
Tomorrow I'm gonna try to do a light leg workout I need to keep them busy before they start looking like shit!!

----------


## Misty47

So yesterday I started incorporating clens. There 40's. I took half in the am half in the afternoon. Didn't really feel anything last time i took them i was so jittery and twitchy so today i took 1 and 1. About an hour after i took the 2nd one I started having a sharp bubbly feeling under my right rib cage. That's where my liver is so I started panicing that my liver was under stress and it got worse. I was told i would spike a fever which i did and that made the pain even worse. Does anyone have any similar senerios? I'm kind of nervous about taking the clen tomorrow. Any suggestions??????

----------


## oldschoolfitness

no experience with the clen sorry. but i do know that when your body releases those stress signals it does make the situation worse. the same thing happened to me first time i ever had acid reflux chest was squeezing and a lot of pain and i made it worse by thinking heart attack oh no!! someone will see this post and give you a hand i'm sure. its no way fun when pain from a vital organ gets you stressing. good luck

----------


## Misty47

1 month later!
Or should I say a week and a half because the first round of shit I had was garbage and weak!! 
I can't believe how I look! I actually feel like I look like a bodybuilder!!
Today I doubled my clen and tore it up in the gym!
I still weigh in at 150 but I see drastic changes. My stomach is even starting to look better! I think in 2 more weeks my stomach is gonna be shredded!
Unfourtuatley from my leg injury I feel like my legs lost some definition but I think I'm gonna try squats this week. 
I'm still eating 100% clean. There is not one day this month I have eaten anything bad. I usually live my life this way so its easy for me. I just had to cut out my frozen yogurt and that's the only thing I really miss. But it's better off anyway because dairy messes up my stomach since I don't have any dairy in my diet.

----------


## stevey_6t9

wow can notice alot of improvements. arms are looking huge!

----------


## njviking

lookin great girl. your shoulders and bi's look awesome and your midsection is shaping up nicely. def. see alot of gains. 

good job.

----------


## Misty47

Thanks guys!!!
I feel like I always put 100% into my workout routine and diet and never saw these results. Everyone always says you can do it naturally but that's not true! I am still doing the same thing I have been doing for all these years and finally am seeing what I deserve to see!!

----------


## Misty47

So I am at 153lbs. Scary # I hate the scale but I definitley put the weight on in size and muscle. Sorry for those who don't want to hear this but for informational purposes I have not had my monthly reminder of why I hate being a woman in like 2 months. My friend that takes var says she has the same situation. My side effects have been minimal, but wicked stomach cramps and acidy bubbly feeling all over! God it's horrible!!! Also have been real irritable and wanna fight the world. I have zero patience these days! But that's it!!! Not bad!

----------


## number28

> Thanks guys!!!
> I feel like I always put 100% into my workout routine and diet and never saw these results. Everyone always says you can do it naturally but that's not true! I am still doing the same thing I have been doing for all these years and finally am seeing what I deserve to see!!


I feel the same way. I want all out on nutrition and training naturally but truth be told I usually only get cut up, never add quality size until my cycle. ..
I know ppl will now write that my diet and training was wrong, blah blah (lol), genetics plays a vital role. .

----------


## Misty47

Strange thing. I weighed myself 4 days ago and was 153 21% body fat. This morning 146 and 18% body fat. How in the world did that happen in 4 days. I weighed myself 5 times to make sure!!!

----------


## ghettoboyd

i think you look great....and with all due respect you are very sexy....i think your doing good work so keep at it....

----------


## Misty47

> I feel the same way. I want all out on nutrition and training naturally but truth be told I usually only get cut up, never add quality size until my cycle. ..
> I know ppl will now write that my diet and training was wrong, blah blah (lol), genetics plays a vital role. .


Very true those damn genetics! I have fat girl genes!! I battle the devil in me!! But one of my employees who is 21 has unbelieveable genes!! He's like 5'5" tiny dude. But man he's got some desil arms bigger than a body builders and the guy don't even lift weights he does spinning classes wtf??? How does that happen???

----------


## Misty47

> i think you look great....and with all due respect you are very sexy....i think your doing good work so keep at it....


Thank you very much!!

----------


## oldschoolfitness

spinning classes?? i would look like a damn toothpick!! good job on the gains though nice to see you're enjoying the cycle and having a good experience with it.

----------


## thetank

lookin good! i see progress

----------


## stevey_6t9

no more logs?

RIP misty, im presuming you died of a var overdose  :Tear:

----------


## Misty47

> no more logs?
> 
> RIP misty, im presuming you died of a var overdose


OUCH!!! That's harsh! I actually have been so busy I got too much on my plate! Still working out everyday same routine but I feel like I'm plateuing! Cycling off clen because it did nothing for me once again! But the good news is a modeling agent found me and I have my first photoshoot next week! I will keep logging my updates! But I also just purchased my first home this week and my job Is the director of operations for a huge restaurant chain and we're opening a new restaurant next week! Sooooo that's why I haven't been logging! And no ones been posting comments or conversating with me!!!!

----------


## oldschoolfitness

congrats on the success!! glad everything is going well for ya. i think this thread shows just how important a strong training program is. it equals a strong ambition to do well in life. so good luck with the rest. and hope the photo shoot goes well.

----------


## got fina?

> This wasnt to long ago.. Id like everything to be "tighter" i guess.


Come on dude. I though this was Misty. WTF is this?? Start your own thread!!

You look great Misty. Keep up the good work!

----------


## got fina?

> OUCH!!! That's harsh! I actually have been so busy I got too much on my plate! Still working out everyday same routine but I feel like I'm plateuing! Cycling off clen because it did nothing for me once again! But the good news is a modeling agent found me and I have my first photoshoot next week! I will keep logging my updates! But I also just purchased my first home this week and my job Is the director of operations for a huge restaurant chain and we're opening a new restaurant next week! Sooooo that's why I haven't been logging! And no ones been posting comments or conversating with me!!!!


Misty you claimed all Clen did was make you shakey and feel weird and you thought it was fake so you tried again with still no resutls. I think its real and your expectin too much from it.

You look great. Just maybe clean up your diet a little more and youll get the last bit of results your after.

----------


## Misty47

> Misty you claimed all Clen did was make you shakey and feel weird and you thought it was fake so you tried again with still no resutls. I think its real and your expectin too much from it.
> 
> You look great. Just maybe clean up your diet a little more and youll get the last bit of results your after.


I don't know i really think things work different for everyone but these ones were garbage. My friend took a different one and took less than what I was taking and he got ripped quickly and ate bad stuff!

Thanks! I think I have problems with my diet. I eat too clean and not enough!

----------


## Misty47

So, i stopped the fake clen 100%. I have been on the vars for almost 2 months now. In 2 more weeks I'm taking a break from it. I was told I can take it for a long period of time but I don't see much more changes that make it worth taking. I also don't wanna put on any more size. I've been retaining a lot of water maybe because of the vars and I feel that if I take off the water weight I look 10x better.

----------


## bjpennnn

why dont you order some clen from the top right hand corner banner?

----------


## Misty47

> why dont you order some clen from the top right hand corner banner?


That's a legitate place to order from? Anyone ever order from there?

----------


## Standby

> That's a legitate place to order from? Anyone ever order from there?


its the sponser of the this site, im pretty sure a whole lot of ppl order from there  :Wink/Grin:  

looking great by the way, good job

----------


## bjpennnn

100s of times

----------


## Misty47

> its the sponser of the this site, im pretty sure a whole lot of ppl order from there  
> 
> looking great by the way, good job


Thank you!!!

----------


## Matt

Looking awesome Misty, its so good to see the chicks on here doing so well.....

----------


## Gym Jones

This is an interesting trial on the var. Well done! Only makes me want to try it that much more.

----------


## Misty47

Wow I kind of forgot about my journal!!! 
Well I cycled off the vars 3 weeks ago becuase my weight was just climbing and my arms looked so large it was obvious I was doing something and everyone noticed!! I had a lot of problems with retaining water during my cycle and it made me extremly bloated. I had a perfect upper body, and legs but my stomach looked worse than ever in my mind! But my body had a solid hard look to it, and my body felt that way. I also had a lot of joint aches on var which made cardio really hard for me to do becuase my legs always hurt. My end weight was 157. I slowly cycled off of it so it wouldn't be a shock on my body. Throughout the cycle I really had no side effects except achy joints and bloating.
I took a week off and then started clens again because I feared getting fat! 
3 weeks later I feel deflated but realize it was all water filling my muscles. I dropped only 7 lbs so far, I like to stay around 145 so I got 5 more to go. I'm still working out way too much because I am addicted to the feeling of a good workout and still not eating enough!!
Next monday I'm starting ephedra, caffine, asprin and mixing in benedryl for a week. Then 2 more weeks clen .
If I didn't get so bloated on var I would do another cycle but I can't stand the puffiness!

----------


## 40plusnewbie

I think your paranoid about your stomach girl, it looks good to me. Do you do stomach vacuum exercises? It won't shed fat but will tighten you up.

----------


## King Antichrist

> I think your paranoid about your stomach girl, it looks good to me. Do you do stomach vacuum exercises? It won't shed fat but will tighten you up.


I agree with that but i also know how bad one wants to have a tighter stomach... (Myself being the first one...). Keep up the good work girl! I'm def seeing results! 

Oh and you def need to get more than 3 hours of sleep per day... Sleeping is really important. 

PS: You're one hell of a SEXY women eh!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## younggunz21

I agree with a lot of the comments. Just a couple of thoughts... Neither clen nor anavar are "fat burners" per-say (although any increase in testosterone will help build lean mass). They are used more to preserve muscle mass while dieting as well as provide a harder look while drying you out. If you are looking more for fat burning specifically, I would try something like T-3. Stacked with either anavar or clen while dieting very strictly.

----------


## Arghenies

Any updates? I've been following your thread on the back burner and really admire your progress. How's the ECA stack going? Why the Benadryl? 

FYI: I started the ECA (w/o the aspirin though; don't want to take to many pills) on 8/3 with a decent diet (could be better) and I've lost 5 lbs so far but cramping like crazy (taking winni/equi/prop also). Is this happening to you? Would love to see/here some recent pics/updates

----------


## Misty47

> I think your paranoid about your stomach girl, it looks good to me. Do you do stomach vacuum exercises? It won't shed fat but will tighten you up.


Please do explain. I never heard of that!

----------


## Misty47

Thanks for your compliments!!
I finished week 1 of ECA stack. I ate things during the week that I don't normally eat like protein bars, fruit, and things that were low carb. ECA didn't really do anything but I think it was good to change things up for a week. I also only hit the gym 4 times instead of my usual 6! I took the benedryl because it supposively clears your receptors. 
I did some research because I was just being advised to try that without knowing or understanding why. The way I understand (please correct me if I'm wrong) it is the more time you spend taking all this stuff the less effective it is. I always hit a plateu and can't see the results I want. In the ECA stack the ephedra speeds up your heart with the caffenine, the asprin thins out your blood and the benedryl is an antihistimine which clears out your receptors so I'm assuming your blood is cycling through your system quicker? I end that with a question mark because I'm looking for a response from someone who knows facts about it!!! That's just my research and understanding. I just needed a break and wanted to experiment!!!
Anghenies cramping and joint aches I only really got on the Vars. But I was getting stomach cramping alot from eating things that had a lot of sugar alcohol in them. Like certain protein bars and no carb things I was eating thinking was good was actually really bothering my stomach. If you read in my journal I thought I was having liver problems, i think that had to do with sugar alcohol. Since I learned that I really haven't gotten that feeling. Do you eat things with that in it?
Today I started clen again. I am crazy I will never be satisfied. The only time I was truley satisfied was when I did my ketosis diet. I was finally in my mind perfect but couldn't hold out on that diet much longer I like salad dressings too much!!
Thanks for following my progress that's awsome!!

----------


## oldschoolfitness

eca has made me do some of the same things eat cleaner more fruits and veggies; even start a good cardio routine. the main thing is i have seen a whole lot more energy in the workouts, more concentration and motivation. very noticeable changes. i did not run the benedryl. i took 200mg caff. 25mg bronkaid (3x day) and the asprin 1-2x day

----------


## glover

Maybe I missed it somewhere in your post. Did you ever say how much Var you were taking.

My wife is taking 20mg and is seeing very good results at week 5. She does sometimes get stomach pains and vaginal bleeding. Sore nipples too. 

Ever get any of those symptoms?

----------


## Misty47

> Maybe I missed it somewhere in your post. Did you ever say how much Var you were taking.
> 
> My wife is taking 20mg and is seeing very good results at week 5. She does sometimes get stomach pains and vaginal bleeding. Sore nipples too. 
> 
> Ever get any of those symptoms?


I was taking 20mg as well 10 in the am 10 in the afternoon. I got really bad stomach pains, I really feel like it was from sugar alcohol. Does she eat a lot of low carb or no carb stuff. Sugar alcohol is listed in the ingredients and messes with a lot of peoples stomach! 
I didn't get my monthly thing for the whole time I was on it. It took 2 months after I stopped to get it back. I was getting really nervous that I messed myself up and was about to goto the doc but luckily I didn't have a problem. No sore nipples!!! 
Tell her good luck and feel free to ask me anything!!

----------


## glover

Thx Misty. Her stomach pains have dissipated. She eats a balanced diet. Carbs and protein. All of her syptoms have now gone away. She does have a period but is not on regular time and one day and gone. Good luck on your cycle.

----------


## senorsalt

mmmmmm

----------

